# External USB Hard Drive



## gpatrick (Apr 30, 2012)

Has anyone used an external USB hard drive and an internal drive on a laptop with ZFS to create a RAID1 (mirroring) set?


----------



## shitson (May 1, 2012)

It's plausible, in the ZFS example video they use external drivers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGIwg6ye1gE&feature=related

But *I* would assume YMMV with performance, external disks are also not the best storage medium from day dot. They are more like large thumb drives than robust storage platforms. What are your goals?

Thanks.


----------



## bbzz (May 1, 2012)

Then simply do regular snapshots on the internal drive and send to external. Don't make RAID1.


----------

